# Overall Standing At Risk for On-time Delivery



## cinnamon_bun (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum. I started driving for Flex about a week ago and did 4 blocks: 2 for fresh and 2 for packages. Today I found out that my standing is at risk, specifically for on-time delivery. 

I finished 30 minutes late for one of my fresh blocks because a package was missing at the pickup. It took 45 minutes before the package was finally dropped off from my route.

Then on the second day, I got a package route that is 50 miles away from the pickup. It took me about an hour to just start the first delivery, but I still managed to finish all deliveries 30 minutes before my block time was done. I noticed that some drop-off said that I should deliver before 5 pm. My block started at 2:45 pm for 3.5 hours. There's absolutely no way I could deliver every package before 5 pm, given the travel distance.

I have the impression that the standing won't matter for now since I just started, but I would like to know if there's a way to dispute it. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Send an email to [email protected] explaining the situation. Include date, times, and circumstances. They will be able to see everything you said. They used to manually remove any mark against you, but lately they have been saying "Don't worry about it."
The notices in the app don't necessarily reflect how the system interprets. The system sees that you got the route late and overrides dings. Recently, I had an 11 stop route that said 10 stops were due in 30 min. No email saying I was late and standings are still Fantastic.


----------



## cinnamon_bun (Oct 8, 2020)

UberPasco said:


> Send an email to [email protected] explaining the situation. Include date, times, and circumstances. They will be able to see everything you said. They used to manually remove any mark against you, but lately they have been saying "Don't worry about it."
> The notices in the app don't necessarily reflect how the system interprets. The system sees that you got the route late and overrides dings. Recently, I had an 11 stop route that said 10 stops were due in 30 min. No email saying I was late and standings are still Fantastic.


Thanks for the insight. I will let them know and see how things go from there.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The app always says you are late even tho I'm early every time. If you are completing your work as given that's all you need to worry about. The ratings will catch up and fluctuate.


----------

